# Bass and Bream Fishing



## Hoss (Jun 28, 2015)

Does anyone know a good spot to go hook up on a good mess of bream and bass near bagdad?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lived and fished here for 50 years....Been thinking about that question for 10 minutes. If I had to try and catch a good mess within 10miles of Bagdad trespassing would probably be involved!! The area around the mouth of pond creek in Blackwater might work. If you expand it to 30 miles you could try yellow river or maybe bear lake
Good luck - let us know how you do!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I've found the one guaranteed, fo sho, place for a mess of fish and its.......



Right here, reading other people's posts


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I know of people catching bream up the canals north of wright basin. You may want to start there


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

chaps said:


> I know of people catching bream up the canals north of wright basin. You may want to start there



Yeah just don't waste your time bass fishing in there.... No bass in there


----------



## Hoss (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. My wife and I have always lived here in Pace/Milton but never have any luck freshwater fishing so we always stick with saltwater. We are going with my Dad and a few friends to Hurricane Lake. My wife is dying to bring home a mess of bream! Hopefully we'll have some luck.


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

*brim/bass*

Haven't had much luck with brim, but have been doing fairly well with legal-sized (barely) bass and good stumpknockers in Dead River just north of Yellow. I fish the area near 87 in my yak, but I think you should be able to use a boat from downstream. I went Saturday am for 2.5 hours and ended up with 5 bass/9 stumpknockers all on plastic worms. You just have to go extremely slow and hit the bases of the trees on the shadow side of the river (only got 1 on the sunny side). Good luck!


----------

